# Anyone know a reliable website I can get painted parts from that ships to Canada ??



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The advantage of a body shop painting is they can blend it with adjacent panels.

If you are not going to blend just spray paint color match. It will work fine unless you have some sorta tricoat.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

www.car-part.com

You might be able to find salvage parts in your color.


----------

